# Hog Hunting Open in Blackwater



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not sure if everyone knows this, but Blackwater Forest Management Area is Open for Hog Hunting on every other weekend Only. And will be open this way thru September. 
This is for all of Blackwater Management Area, EXCEPT the Special Management Areas, like Hutton Unit, Carr Unit or the others. These are CLOSED!!!!
It's open right now, This weekend (Fri./Sat./Sun.) (June 03/04/05). Now next weekend is CLOSED, then the following weekend is open and so on. 
You can hunt during the day or night, and use dogs at night Only. You can use lights at night, but NOT with the headlights on your vehicle. 
They finally agree the hogs are over-running the forest, and this is the reason for these hunts. 
If you want to look it up on-line, go to www.myfwc.com then go to Hunting Brochures. Or you can call Tallahassee @ 888-404-3922 for confirmation.
G/L


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

I was going to go up there tomorrow but couldnt find a partner to go. These things everywhere or are they more concentrated in the Northern or SOuthern end?


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

if anyone needs someone to partner up with on a night or day hunt for them hogs im game just let me know when and we can make it work ill find the time


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

If any of you guys do go on the hog night hunt, let me know. I might have a deal for you. I have a night vision scope that came in this past week, and might be willing to let someone try it out for one night. If you are interested, just shoot me a PM, and I will give you a call and discuss it.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*I Would.....*

......Frank and I would like to give it a try up at his lease,please. ---- SAWMAN


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is a photo of what it looks like. It is Gen 1+, 2 x 50, IR illuminator, it is only good out to 100 yards max. I have been playing with it at the house. Actually last night I was outside looking into the back yard, and saw a cat crossing the neighbors yard. The cat was only about 50 yards, but I was still able to see it. This thing is pretty cool.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, those are nice, have any thermal imagers?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Good news! Anyone know where there is any water in there right now?


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't have anything for thermal imaging. But I am sure I can get my hands on some, if you were really wanting to buy some.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck, it's dry as a popcorn fart all over Blackwater right now. 

I know of several places that ALWAYS have hogs and haven't seen sign 1. They're deep in the small creeks. I'd say go to the swamps but the swamps are dry too.

A canoe might be your best weapon if you go after the bacon.

Good luck.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

*OKAY, I got the on-line info Scoop!!!!!!!! *
*Go to www.myfwc.com scroll over HUNTING, scroll down to WMA Brochures, click on it, then click on Blackwater SGA. *
*This is the Hog hunting brochure with all the info on it.*

*Read the regulations and Hunting Dates before you go. I'd hate to know someone got a ticket or something worse.*

*Like... Your weapon is to be kept unloaded (Night Hunting Only), until you have the hog bayed. Then you can lock and load and Shoot.*

*Lets keep a Kill Record and pics of your hunting deeds... *


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> Don't have anything for thermal imaging. But I am sure I can get my hands on some, if you were really wanting to buy some.


Thanks Tim, Already have my own.


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Have not seen a hog yet out there... many deer however. I have been going around 9pm till about 2 am.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I went the past weekend, saw tracks, no hogs....... I'll be going scouting next week around the 15th. Maybe I can locate them....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I found out that on July 1st 2011, "SUPPOSEDLY", the Hutton Unit will be open for Hog hunting w/o needing the Quota Permit. Again, only on the 1st & 3rd weekends of July, Aug.,and Sept.
As it is right now (until July 1st), you'll need the Quota Permit to hunt in the Hutton unit.
I've not seen any Hogs. The 2 other weekends ago, I seen some tracks. I put out some Hog Jam and some Gelatin, and they haven't came to it? Went in the swamps, no hogs, but shot 3 mocassins.
Any of ya'll seen/shot any?


----------



## Nicevilleski (Apr 2, 2008)

Nuthin yet.... went near Hurricaine Lake area and extreme NE corner of Blackwater. Seen about 40 deer each time out.


----------



## Karl Aeppli (Jun 23, 2011)

*Karl Aeppli*

I would love to do some hog huntting!!! I've never been but my father and I are really wanting to get into it. If any one needs some one to go let me know.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't mind you and your Father going with us, but until I can locate them, it'd just be a waste of gas for you.
So when I do find them, I'll let you know. Send me a PM with your ph. #


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

5-0 - He better be coming ASAP when you call, 'cause they're always on the move. Good luck locating those hogs - most likely around water/wallow and shady area in a low, cool, spot...with a breeze. My fav time is dawn and dusk w/ my model 70 30-06 and 3.5x10 50mm vx-3 Leupold, with some tack drivin' 150gr Core-Lokt. Just wish those hogs had some meat on their ribs! Otherwise, very fine table fare! Good luck!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

*hog hunt*

I would love to go if someone wants to show me the ropes.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I would love to go if someone wants to show me the ropes.


Are you familiar with Blackwater Management Area? I don't mind who goes with us, but it helps if you know the area. 10 trucks in-line, running the roads looking for hogs or signs, is time wasted. 

We all can cover more ground by splitting up into groups to locate them. Or some can go during the week and try locating them prior to the next opening weekend. But if the food isn't available, the hogs will move on. 
But yes, marc, you can come too if you like. 

Next Open Hunt date is July 1st - 3rd. Also, the Hutton Unit is supposed to be open w/o the quota requirement. I'll double check to make sure. Either way, it's still okay to scout that area. 

Depending on where we Hunt, we meet @ the Munson Store @ 4am... or the Harold Store @ 4am, or at Brown's store in Holt @ 4am. 
Make sure you have a valid State hunting license (as we hunt SRC and Okaloosa Co), and your Blackwater Hunting Permit. I don't care what type of weapon you use. bring a flashlight, food/water. 

Do not bring any Alcohol, don't even care if your not drinking it. You can get a ticket for having Alcohol and Firearms together in the Management area. Also, don't come if you are on a hang-over, or have to have your morning "toke" to get motivated. 
If this is your bag, go with someone else.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*5 oh........*

.......refreashing to see someone that sez it like it is. I demand that my hunting partners obide by certin rules. I have hunted by myself before,can surely do the same again. No in between ground. Safety and self reliance is mandentory. 

I am too damn old to start someone off from which end of a gun is which. Snakes....wear snake boots. Bugs.....bring bug repellent. IMO,GPS......know how to work it,know how to use it. Yeah,I actually get out of sight of my truck. I will not teach someone how to butcher a hog or deer by me doing it while they watch. You want some meat,here it is. Don't expect me to hand it to you in white meat wrap. 

I already know that I am a azzhole. Have been for years. --- SAWMAN


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

not you sawman!lol just joking!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2009)

Five O yea I know the mangement area. I know it real well by hurricane lake. keep me posted.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay Marc. I plan on going that way this Wednesday morning to scout. Check your PM box. If anyone wants to go, your more than welcome to come. shoot me a Pm with your cell#, and when you wanna go. Also a too late to call time. Probably going to scout Thursday too. Hunting opens again this Fri-Sun.


----------



## sandobal (Dec 1, 2009)

I had no idea about this! i willing to head up there if anyone wants to give it a shot and check it out.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Okay, I've wasted 2 days up in Blackwater to only find 1 track. So unless someone "Knows" where some are, and is willing to give up their location, I'm staying home this weekend and cleaning out the garage  Someone Help me out here..


----------



## sandobal (Dec 1, 2009)

are you using dogs? and i was also wondering can you use spotlight and walk at night?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

The way the map is, you can only use dogs in the Field Trial area. And you can use lights at night walking with or w/o dogs.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

do u have to have a lic or blackwater stamp?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

reelsmooth19 said:


> do u have to have a lic or blackwater stamp?


Both. WMA permit and a license.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

k thanks


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

GOT HIM. Got the only hog on Blackwater. Pictures to come.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, not really, I'm beginning to think it is all a big joke and there are really NO hogs on Blackwater. All those tracks are the deer wearing hog track shoes.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

yea i when out today and seen two old tracks. and one rabbit.


----------

